# How long to begin to notice results from GH



## Jawas (Dec 3, 2021)

I've read several conflicting views on this. 
I've been on 5iu pfizer genos for 8 days. I haven’t noticed much of anything as of yet. No tingly fingers, no bloat, no noticeable changes in sleep quality, no increase in resting heart rate.
Is my product bunk, does it take a few weeks to feel effects, or am I just an under-responder?


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 3, 2021)

https://optimalhealthmd.com/publications/hormones/hgh/how-long-does-hgh-take-to-work/


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 3, 2021)

For someone who's been a member on this forum for 7.5yrs, I'd expect OP to have a better knowledge base. I'm not even willing to answer such a dumb question.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 3, 2021)

Shit the only thing that works THAT fast is methyltren or TNE LOL


----------



## MONSTRO (Dec 6, 2021)

If your hgh is real you will fell a huge lethargy after injection , huge numbness on hands , amazing pump and 3d look and this easy after 3 weeks using it . Also much better deep sleep


----------



## Send0 (Dec 6, 2021)

MONSTRO said:


> If your hgh is real you will fell a huge lethargy after injection , huge numbness on hands , amazing pump and 3d look and this easy after 3 weeks using it . Also much better deep sleep


Not necessarily true for everyone. For example, blood work shows my GH is real.. but I get none of the sides. The only thing that is obvious to me is my sleep is marginally improved.

@Methyl mike on the other hand is the complete opposite of me, and gets pretty bad numbness in the hands... carpal tunnel level of numbness and tingling.

To see GH really work requires a decent daily dose, and about 6 months time.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 6, 2021)

MONSTRO said:


> If your hgh is real you will fell a huge lethargy after injection , huge numbness on hands , amazing pump and 3d look and this easy after 3 weeks using it . Also much better deep sleep



That’s incorrect. That doesn’t happen for everyone. I use real and it surely doesn’t happen for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 7, 2021)

Fvckinashman said:


> That’s incorrect. That doesn’t happen for everyone. I use real and it surely doesn’t happen for me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I couldn't help but laugh when you said "real"... 

Pharma grade, not generics you mean.  Lol


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 9, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> I couldn't help but laugh when you said "real"...
> 
> Pharma grade, not generics you mean.  Lol


yes, exactly .... I don't trust generics with this shit.


----------



## Kraken (Jan 18, 2022)

Fvckinashman said:


> https://optimalhealthmd.com/publications/hormones/hgh/how-long-does-hgh-take-to-work/


This reads like a miracle drug's slick marketing brochure. I can't imagine what these people charge. I'm fairly skeptical.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Jan 18, 2022)

Kraken said:


> This reads like a miracle drug's slick marketing brochure. I can't imagine what these people charge. I'm fairly skeptical.



It does but it does say it takes a while for the effects to be shown and that’s universal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kraken (Jan 18, 2022)

Fvckinashman said:


> It does but it does say it takes a while for the effects to be shown and that’s universal


Oh no doubt. I have mixed feelings on that. On the one hand everything I have read about GH says people are looking at about 6 months. On the other hand, that's great news for a clinic that charges ginormous monthly fees!


----------



## Fvckinashman (Jan 18, 2022)

exactly! I loathe clinics for their price gouging. Titan in Florida wanted to charge me 400 per month for test therapy... I laughed my fucking ass off on the phone to them


----------



## GSgator (Jan 18, 2022)

I never noticed results like actually mirror imagining  changes. What I did notice was my hands would get very numb anything over 4iu’s for me and it was crippling. Also I could push my body and do things that normally aggravate certain joints. Also the sleep was really good. As in muscle growth Diddley squat but I wasn’t running muscle gaining doses I heard those are 10iu+ . No way my hands would deal with that .


----------



## MONSTRO (Jan 18, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Not necessarily true for everyone. For example, blood work shows my GH is real.. but I get none of the sides. The only thing that is obvious to me is my sleep is marginally improved.
> 
> @Methyl mike on the other hand is the complete opposite of me, and gets pretty bad numbness in the hands... carpal tunnel level of numbness and tingling.
> 
> To see GH really work requires a decent daily dose, and about 6 months time.


How you know in blood work your hgh is real? IGF? 
I have my IGF 655 using only 20mg mk677. 
People look only at IGF when many peptides can give high IGF ( GHRP6, CJC1295 and IGF Lr3 ) all can put your igf over 500 . 

High dosage 6 months to see results .
Try to buy real genotropin from your local pharmacy and use 10ius day and see if you can handle this for 4 weeks . you will sleep all day , numbness cant do biceps curl and insane pump all day


----------



## Send0 (Jan 18, 2022)

MONSTRO said:


> How you know in blood work your hgh is real? IGF?
> I have my IGF 655 using only 20mg mk677.
> People look only at IGF when many peptides can give high IGF ( GHRP6, CJC1295 and IGF Lr3 ) all can put your igf over 500 .
> 
> ...


Is there a specific reason you are calling me out? Did I say something you disagree with?

I know because I had it tested, and my blood work put my IGF near 800.

Also sorry, but I don't believe you got an IGF of 655 on only 20mg of MK677.

The other peptides you listed are not cost effective. When you do the math, to hit high IGF score it is cheaper just to go with GH. Why would I mess with peptides when I can just buy growth hormone?


----------



## MONSTRO (Jan 18, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Is there a specific reason you are calling me out? Did I say something you disagree with?
> 
> I know because I had it tested, and my blood work put my IGF near 800.
> 
> ...


Because using MK677 ( real ) and CJC1295 DAC i can go around the same as you on HGH and much cheaper .

I also prefer HGH + Lantus over any other think that increase IGF and this combination put my IGF to the root .

I only try to tell the hgh you use can have cjc1295 inside and give you high IGF blood serum 

Always ask for HGH blood serum not only IGF . I got HGH blood serum 42 on EvalPharm HGH . Real hgh go from 20 to 60ng


----------



## Send0 (Jan 18, 2022)

MONSTRO said:


> Because using MK677 ( real ) and CJC1295 DAC i can go around the same as you on HGH and much cheaper .
> 
> I also prefer HGH + Lantus over any other think that increase IGF and this combination put my IGF to the root .
> 
> ...


I'm not interested, I have real GH. I had the vial itself tested, and my bloodwork confirms it works as I expect. Have a good day.


----------



## TomJ (Jan 18, 2022)

MONSTRO said:


> Always ask for HGH blood serum not only IGF . I got HGH blood serum 42 on EvalPharm HGH . Real hgh go from 20 to 60ng



Man the shill post took even less time to show up this time around. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## TODAY (Jan 18, 2022)

MONSTRO said:


> . I got HGH blood serum 42 on EvalPharm HGH . Real hgh go from 20 to 60ng


lmfao, what a lazy sales pitch


----------



## Fvckinashman (Jan 18, 2022)

I use 2iu a day, that's it, and I get the tingly shithead hands...


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 18, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Is there a specific reason you are calling me out? Did I say something you disagree with?
> 
> I know because I had it tested, and my blood work put my IGF near 800.
> 
> ...





Send0 said:


> I'm not interested, I have real GH. I had the vial itself tested, and my bloodwork confirms it works as I expect. Have a good day.




Almost like its impossible to literally check the chain and ensure it's a 191aa chain....

Oh wait
.. you can.

There are tonnes of legit generics around that HPLC Test well and blood test well
At the end of the day, molecules are molecules.

As for the original question
I dint buy the "Tskes months to notice" either
I've had some solid GH and that shit can change BMI quickly when coupled with proper nutrition
Sides behind quickly, especially if I start a run at 4iu instead of slowly increasing from 2iu.

I'll believe the science.


----------



## Send0 (Jan 18, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Almost like its impossible to literally check the chain and ensure it's a 191aa chain....
> 
> Oh wait
> .. you can.
> ...


I knew a pitch was coming when he replied. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## TODAY (Jan 18, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I knew a pitch was coming when he replied. 🤣🤣🤣


His entire existence is a sales pitch.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jan 19, 2022)

Last time I ran gh. I ran it for almost 8 months. 4-6 it’s a day… i felt the numb hands and feet really fast. Did not really notice a difference in my physical appearance for about 2 months. At 5 months my skin looked tighter on my face and rest of my body. I personally think gh is over rated unless you are going to run it for a long time, and I also think and I don’t know if some will agree. And from what I read to really make it shine for growth you need to run it with insulin. I have always been gun shy to try this as I do not feel I could be as strict as you can be to keep disaplined to keep from bad things happening.


----------



## Capthowdy (Jan 19, 2022)

I’m
Running 3 iu a day of orange tops from iron lion. No numbness or any of that. Started in October . 5 on 2 off . Debating on whether I wana get more or not if it’s worth it . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Send0 (Jan 19, 2022)

Capthowdy said:


> I’m
> Running 3 iu a day of orange tops from iron lion. No numbness or any of that. Started in October . 5 on 2 off . Debating on whether I wana get more or not if it’s worth it .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wouldn't judge based on whether you do or don't get sides.

Have you gotten bloodwork done before you started to confirm what your baseline IGF numbers are? Have you gotten bloodwork done recently to see how much they have gone up?


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Jan 19, 2022)

I have never had a single side from gh. On my heaviest "blast" I got acne.  Sides are not a reliable way of judging anything.


----------



## Capthowdy (Jan 19, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I wouldn't judge based on whether you do or don't get sides.
> 
> Have you gotten bloodwork done before you started to confirm what your baseline IGF numbers are? Have you gotten bloodwork done recently to see how much they have gone up?



Didn’t get ifg test done only did a serum test. .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GSgator (Jan 19, 2022)

I noticed on all my HGH it would bubble up
when I mixed it with bac water and every time I pulled from the vial this probably doesn’t mean jack shit lol .


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jan 19, 2022)

Back then I ran the children protocol like my friend Shine told me to and the effects on my skin were noticeable after two months, after 4 on my muscles. The sides were mainly kind of a CTS and swollen fingers.
I stopped running it because of the cancer risk.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 19, 2022)

GSgator said:


> I noticed on all my HGH it would bubble up
> when I mixed it with bac water and every time I pulled from the vial this probably doesn’t mean jack shit lol .



You should not agitate the bacterio-static water when the GH is mixing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GSgator (Jan 19, 2022)

With how much I paid for that stuff I followed all the protocols. Let the water run down the sides of the vial and gently swirled till it was all dissolved .


----------



## Charger69 (Jan 19, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Almost like its impossible to literally check the chain and ensure it's a 191aa chain....
> 
> Oh wait
> .. you can.
> ...



Do you have any data? I would be interested in something to back up the claim. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 19, 2022)

Charger69 said:


> Do you have any data? I would be interested in something to back up the claim.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Which portion specifically?


----------



## Yano (Jan 19, 2022)

Ive run MK more than a few times , never actual GH. Ive had the numb hands , waves of tingles down my arms , carpal tunnel and radial nerve compression due to the excess water that builds up , it completely sucks.
      At the time I couldn't just go get tested so I started researching as much as I could , there was a video put out by Sam Ridgeway from one of the test clinics you see advertised ,, viking? warrior, some name like that ,, any way. From his personal experience and testing on himself he noticed the "fat hands" running 25mgs and  said he tested and his IGF was almost at 500 , 490's if i remember correctly. He did not like the feeling saw no reason to go that high and backed down the dose. 
     I know these compounds effect every one differently. Not sure if in there some where is a "universal baseline" number if such a thing exists where those sides start in every one that gets results from it. Or if like most things were all very different and it can effect some one any where on the scale above human norm. 
   Fancy thinking like that is way above my pay grade but it's cool to research.


----------



## Shampton3720 (Feb 15, 2022)

Capthowdy said:


> I’m
> Running 3 iu a day of orange tops from iron lion. No numbness or any of that. Started in October . 5 on 2 off . Debating on whether I wana get more or not if it’s worth it .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm currently on same orange tops at 5ius daily and I get numbness of hands at night time in bed  and seems swollen fingers now to. Has anything changed for you? Does it seem to be working little better for you now with a little more time now.


----------



## Btcowboy (Feb 15, 2022)

I am on week 2 on Opti Greys. Started 2iu for 6 days, bumped to 3iu 4 days ago. Tired all the time, some sporatic tingly hands. Half way through the 3rd vial (2nd at 3iu) then will be bumping to 4iu this Friday, split 2iu am fasted then 2iu pre bedtime. 

Other than above sides, sleep solid, wife says skin looks better but who knows shes half blind lol


----------



## Shampton3720 (Feb 15, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> I am on week 2 on Opti Greys. Started 2iu for 6 days, bumped to 3iu 4 days ago. Tired all the time, some sporatic tingly hands. Half way through the 3rd vial (2nd at 3iu) then will be bumping to 4iu this Friday, split 2iu am fasted then 2iu pre bedtime.
> 
> Other than above sides, sleep solid, wife says skin looks better but who knows shes half blind lol


So you stopped the orange tops from ironlion? I'm also sleepy as hell all the time lol


----------



## Btcowboy (Feb 15, 2022)

Shampton3720 said:


> So you stopped the orange tops from ironlion? I'm also sleepy as hell all the time lol


Nope never run Iron Lion. You maybe thinking of capthowdy guy?


----------



## Shampton3720 (Feb 15, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> Nope never run Iron Lion. You maybe thinking of capthowdy guy?


Oh shit my bad bro sorry thought that's who it replied to


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 15, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> I am on week 2 on Opti Greys. Started 2iu for 6 days, bumped to 3iu 4 days ago. Tired all the time, some sporatic tingly hands. Half way through the 3rd vial (2nd at 3iu) then will be bumping to 4iu this Friday, split 2iu am fasted then 2iu pre bedtime.
> 
> Other than above sides, sleep solid, wife says skin looks better but who knows shes half blind lol



I'd delay the bump a little if I was in your shoes
Sometimes it takes a little time for your body to adjust.

Personally, if I time my dosage increase, I can go up to 4iu without sides.

If I go up too quickly, I pretty much need to sleep 20 hours out of the day, and the tingling hands/CTS make it annoying to sleep.... which is ridiculous... because I always want to sleep lol.

I also have to be careful on my training day timing.
For example, if I train biceps anywhere near DL, I get terrible pain and CTS in my bicep and forearm.

So just an all around pain in the ass if I titrate too quickly


----------



## Btcowboy (Feb 15, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I'd delay the bump a little if I was in your shoes
> Sometimes it takes a little time for your body to adjust.
> 
> Personally, if I time my dosage increase, I can go up to 4iu without sides.
> ...


Yeah fair enough, my thought was the tiredness got worse at 3iu. I take that 1 time am, if I jump to 4iu and split it, then only dealing with a 2iu spike during the day. Not sure any logic to this thought but is a thought lol


----------



## Ad_Suspicious801 (Feb 23, 2022)

i never done HGH , Am i really missing out or is it all hyper never done it so just asking.
i rearch it and it seems like its a wonder ped besides testosterone.


----------



## Kraken (Feb 23, 2022)

Ad_Suspicious801 said:


> i never done HGH , Am i really missing out or is it all hyper never done it so just asking.
> i rearch it and it seems like its a wonder ped besides testosterone.


Same question.


----------



## Tazz (Feb 23, 2022)

Ad_Suspicious801 said:


> i never done HGH , Am i really missing out or is it all hyper never done it so just asking.
> i rearch it and it seems like its a wonder ped besides testosterone.



On generic, not much. On serostim, you could be missing out on a decent amount of benefits. It’s all user dependent and what they are looking to get out of it and their expectation level, but serostim is amazing.


----------



## Btcowboy (Feb 23, 2022)

Ad_Suspicious801 said:


> i never done HGH , Am i really missing out or is it all hyper never done it so just asking.
> i rearch it and it seems like its a wonder ped besides testosterone.


It depends on what you expect out of it, your goals, etc, and can you afford to be on it long term. GH is a long game to say the least and not cheap.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 23, 2022)

Ad_Suspicious801 said:


> i never done HGH , Am i really missing out or is it all hyper never done it so just asking.
> i rearch it and it seems like its a wonder ped besides testosterone.





Kraken said:


> Same question.


If you're looking at it to put on mass then don't bother. Steroids will give you extremely more bang for your buck.

If you're looking at it for recovery purposes, better sleep, etc, then I think it's worth it.

Most of the things you hear about GH is hype.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 23, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> It depends on what you expect out of it, your goals, etc, and can you afford to be on it long term. GH is a long game to say the least and not cheap.


It's also not a great mass builder. Let's not leave that out, because most people think GH will make them blow up


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 23, 2022)

Tazz said:


> On generic, not much. On serostim, you could be missing out on a decent amount of benefits. It’s all user dependent and what they are looking to get out of it and their expectation level, but serostim is amazing.



Incorrect
molecules are molecules
Molecular (and therefor atomic) structure is a constant of the universe

The differences in similar qaulity/purity and Dimer content are small

Genos, Seros etc, are so similar that you would be within a 3% difference in action


----------



## Btcowboy (Feb 23, 2022)

Send0 said:


> It's also not a great mass builder. Let's not leave that out, because most people think GH will make them blow up


Agreed and why asked what his goals or expectations were before I mentioned that. You are 100% right on the hype of GH


----------



## Ad_Suspicious801 (Feb 23, 2022)

Send0 said:


> If you're looking at it to put on mass then don't bother. Steroids will give you extremely more bang for your buck.
> 
> If you're looking at it for recovery purposes, better sleep, etc, then I think it's worth it.
> 
> Most of the things you hear about GH is hype.


i heard dan the bodybuilder from thailand say that hgh changes your body within a week of taking it and makes you feel good if its phama grade would you say these is true or false?

also im trying to get bigger i have EQ, NPP, TESTOSTERONE, DBOLL,  which one would you say its best for bulking?

sorry for so many questions


----------



## Send0 (Feb 23, 2022)

Ad_Suspicious801 said:


> i heard dan the bodybuilder from thailand say that hgh changes your body within a week of taking it and makes you feel good if its phama grade would you say these is true or false?
> 
> also im trying to get bigger i have EQ, NPP, TESTOSTERONE, DBOLL,  which one would you say its best for bulking?
> 
> sorry for so many questions


Dan the bodybuilder is full of it. It takes at least 5-6 weeks to fully elevate IGF levels, and not everyone has the same response to it. It doesn't matter if it's pharma grade or a quality generic.

Repeat after me, GH is not a good mass builder. GH is also an expensive and less effective fat loss compound than other drugs.

You are asking quite a lot of questions, so my guess is that you've never run a single cycle. If so, then I'd advise that you stick with just a testosterone only cycle first.

Don't get too far ahead of yourself.


----------



## Kraken (Feb 23, 2022)

For myself, I'm just interested in pretending to be younger. My guess is that HGH is not worth the cost and effort, given the hype needed to sell it.


----------



## Ad_Suspicious801 (Feb 23, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Dan the bodybuilder is full of it. It takes at least 5-6 weeks to fully elevate IGF levels, and not everyone has the same response to it. It doesn't matter if it's pharma grade or a quality generic.
> 
> Repeat after me, GH is not a good mass builder. GH is also an expensive and less effective fat loss compound than other drugs.
> 
> ...


im curently on only testosterone cycle but im trying to find my what ill be running on my next cycle
and i know gh is not a mass builder.

and im just interested and i have to ask questions theres only so mush medical studies i can read before i want to talk to actual people doing peds, 

anyway have a good day peace out and thanks again.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 23, 2022)

Kraken said:


> For myself, I'm just interested in pretending to be younger. My guess is that HGH is not worth the cost and effort, given the hype needed to sell it.


Anything you heard about GH restoring youthful appearances is also a lie. I think my skin quality improved, maybe... It's so hard to tell. Even if it did improve, it's not like it reversed any actual aging.

If you are watching Viking videos then stop immediately, that guy is a snake. He hypes GH so hard and with so much bullshit claims that I literally got angry watching his videos.


----------



## Kraken (Feb 23, 2022)

Send0 said:


> If you are watching Viking videos then stop immediately, that guy is a snake. He hypes GH so hard and with so much bullshit claims that I literally got angry watching his videos.


Nope, no Viking, his reputation precedes him.


----------



## Ad_Suspicious801 (Feb 23, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Anything you heard about GH restoring youthful appearances is also a lie. I think my skin quality improved, maybe... It's so hard to tell. Even if it did improve, it's not like it reversed any actual aging.
> 
> If you are watching Viking videos then stop immediately, that guy is a snake. He hypes GH so hard and with so much bullshit claims that I literally got angry watching his videos.


idk who viking is lol sounds like a bitch haha and i dont even plan on doing gh anytime soon anyway just interest and i guess its just over hype i feel like im better off doing test npp masteron primo all that shit


----------



## Tazz (Feb 23, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Incorrect
> molecules are molecules
> Molecular (and therefor atomic) structure is a constant of the universe
> 
> ...



Most ignorant comment of the century.

So people pay 3-5x the price for a 3% difference. 

Holy cow, you’re ignorant on GH.

@biggerben692000 please educate this guy on HGH.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 23, 2022)

Tazz said:


> Most ignorant comment of the century.
> 
> So people pay 3-5x the price for a 3% difference.
> 
> ...



So science is ignorant?

You can display how much of a man child you are.
But guess what, you're not in your little source thread.

Yoire spreading your uninformed nonsense outside of it, so drop the temper tantrum bullshit and discuss if you have information that may be pertinent or useful.

So you're saying Genos and Nords are no good and Seros are GTG?

Back it up with data
Back up IGF1 level differentials with data

Dont mistake a conversation about chemistry with trolling that occurs elsewhere.

Discuss or get bitchy, your choice and it will definitively show your attitude and knowledge.


----------



## Tazz (Feb 23, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> So science is ignorant?
> 
> You can display how much of a man child you are.
> But guess what, you're not in your little source thread.
> ...



The only one getting “bitchy” here is you. 

You used zero science, where are the studies? You sent a science sentence as if you sent me an entire study, don’t act smart. You’re ignorant to say generic is within a 3% margin of serostim, because that’s exactly what you disagreed about me with. Not science, what science did you provide, send studies, send cases, send something? You sent 1 sentence that was complete generic bullshit and provided zero evidence.

Show me research GENERIC hgh is within a 3% margin of potency, strength and effectiveness of prescription US HGH. I’ll wait. 

Back your claim up with data, i’ll wait for your ridiculous claim generic HGH is a 3% different from prescription. I’ll wait all day. 


Cut the fucking attitude and provide some good fucking information or get the fuck out of here. I don’t give two shits what thread i’m in. You’re not at Meso anymore, reject, so give it a rest.

Keep acting tough, but we both know, you’re not. Look how angry you get. Cut the tough guy act.


----------



## Tazz (Feb 23, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Molecular (and therefor atomic) structure is a constant of the universe



This is your science backup claim?

Fundamental constants are physical quantities that are UNIVERSAL in nature

You got to be kidding me, you just typed complete utter BS (due to the non relevance)  thinking you were so smart. 

I’m not even going to argue, venture out and do your research. That’s borderline autistic.

You’re little science claim, has absolutely nothing to do with the topic at hand, I doubt you even know what that means, that provides zero explanation to purity and quality.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 23, 2022)

Tazz said:


> The only one getting “bitchy” here is you.
> 
> You used zero science, where are the studies? You sent a science sentence as if you sent me an entire study, don’t act smart. You’re ignorant to say generic is within a 3% margin of serostim, because that’s exactly what you disagreed about me with. Not science, what science did you provide, send studies, send cases, send something? You sent 1 sentence that was complete generic bullshit and provided zero evidence.
> 
> ...




That was a long rant

Anyways.

So an HPLC analysis of the exact MG content and purity with exact Dimer is wrong?

Ine of the issues previously on the analysis on GH (Mainly generic)
Was the inaccuracy of some of the older
High Performance Liquid Chromatography machines

They were attributing higher values to Generic GH purifies than the older machines could detect.
Nowadays, it's rare to see generics in the upper 90s, where it used to be common.

The basic fact, wether.you like it or not
2 vials of different brands
If they contain the same 191aa quantity and purity, they are essentially the same.

I honestly dont understand how that could be argued.

You could argue absorption rates due to unknown chemicals and carriers, which wouldnt be out of the question, this is a distinct possibility

Especially considering the lack of side effects like CTS etc that is associated with Pharma GH
That would be logical, as this is an unknown factor.

However, to blindly make statements doesnt make sense.

In a. direct IGF1 on an IU to IU basis, you can see there isnt a SUBSTANTIAL difference.
These differences could end up being quite large though, diet.. ither compounds, kidney healthz could all provide a substantial difference

With all.of these unknowns, all we can do is stick to the KNOWN similarities 
and that's the measurement of weight and purity.

So, are you going to stick with "Just cuz"

Now, let's see if you're capable of a discussion or not, I've refrained from insults
I wonder if you'll do the same


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 23, 2022)

Tazz said:


> This is your science backup claim?
> 
> Fundamental constants are physical quantities that are UNIVERSAL in nature
> 
> ...



If you have a study that compares them
I'd love to see it
Unfortunatly they dont exist
No MD or resewrch team would ever do a Generic vs Pharma test.

Until such a thing occurs (Probably wont happened) we can only stick with data we have

Bloodwork and The analysis of any given compound.

Would love to be proven wrong, 
That's typically the best way to learn, being proven wrong and taught the correct data/information from someone who can show their opinion is indeed fact, instead of just opinion


----------



## Tazz (Feb 23, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> That was a long rant
> 
> Anyways.
> 
> ...



There you go. Don’t be a jackass. 

HOLC analysis of generic varies, you providing a statement regarding generic vs serostim as a whole, including dosing, quality, purity. 

Generic is rarely dosed as accurately by HPLC as prescription. You’re statement was generic in regards to dose for dose, and targeted the actual product vs product overall. 

You accurately represented my side of the debate with “If they contain the same 191aa quantity and purity, they are essentially the same.”

They are never the same 191aa quantity, purity and dose, no generic will put out serostim quality. 

Generic will rarely have the same quality and purity as serostim, hence I said your statement was not valid. 

“Nowadays, it's rare to see generics in the upper 90s, where it used to be common.”

Like i said you’re farthing my argument.


----------



## Tazz (Feb 23, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> If you have a study that compares them
> I'd love to see it
> Unfortunatly they dont exist
> No MD or resewrch team would ever do a Generic vs Pharma test.
> ...



I tried to search a few, none are reliable enough to use. 

You’re comparing MG to MG of generic vs prescription IF they are the SAME dose, same 191aa and quality. 

However, it’s not possible to make the assumption generic is the same dose printed on the box/label as serostim and the same quality. If a generic is putting out the SAME quality, and same dose as serostim, that’d provide validity to your side of the debate. 

Generic is really never dosed as correctly as serostim, hence, comparing a 100iu kit of serostim vs a 100iu kit of generic isn’t plausible, a 100iu kit of generic is rarely truly dosed as correctly as prescription with the same level of quality/potency of prescription. 

I see your viewpoint and your argument, but your argument is only relative to a generic dosed as perfectly as serostim with the same exact 191aa, then your statement would make perfect sense. But in reality, you’d be lucky to EVER find that by a generic source.


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 23, 2022)

Stop fighting @silentlemon1011 and @Tazz or its timeout for both of you!


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 23, 2022)

BTW, this video is interesting


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 23, 2022)

Tazz said:


> There you go. Don’t be a jackass.
> 
> HOLC analysis of generic varies, you providing a statement regarding generic vs serostim as a whole, including dosing, quality, purity.
> 
> ...



Tazz
You can honestly think I meant a 91% purity generic was the exact same as a 98% pharma?

That's just whataboutism and misconstruing what I said.



Tazz said:


> I tried to search a few, none are reliable enough to use.
> 
> You’re comparing MG to MG of generic vs prescription IF they are the SAME dose, same 191aa and quality.
> 
> ...




Il say it again
There is no difference 
IF they are the same analyzed purity (With the aforementioned carrier claus excluded)
or
Alternatively 
If a geneic tests at 96% 
and t
a Genis tests at 99%
they are 3% different


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 23, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Stop fighting @silentlemon1011 and @Tazz or its timeout for both of you!


He started out spicy
But this is just a conversation about differing opinions on a hormone

That's what these places are meant for

I cant blame razz for coming in half cocked
considering all of previous interactions
but he gets the point
I'm here to discuss
Not trash


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 23, 2022)

Now
@Tazz
I can understand if your sentiment was
"I prefer Pharma, you know what you're getting, a pure quality product, no guessinf"
I could understand that perspective

Many here have the same opinion
It makes sense.

But if you were to personally Test a High qaulity Generic, and it tested at a high/similar value, with no dimer, there would not be a substantial difference in efficacy or effectiveness.

That's the basis for my opinion
Is known factor against known factor
Mg/Dimer/purity vs Mg/purity/dimer
They are the 3xact same 191aa.
With the exception of delivery etc, they are the same.

Will a generic test as high?
I havnt seen it
But there are generics testing around 94% to be quite common
and Pharma has a variable.of around 2 or 3 points
So it's not impossible to have that situation

You're misunderstanding what I said
Not that Geneic and Pharma are the same but TESTED generic and Pharma CAN be almost the same, with a minor differential being the defining factor


----------



## Tazz (Feb 23, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Now
> @Tazz
> I can understand if your sentiment was
> "I prefer Pharma, you know what you're getting, a pure quality product, no guessinf"
> ...



Hmm, i can actually get on board with a majority of that statement. However it’s still rare for a generic to not only put our the same dose, but also the same quality of HGH. 

HGH is a very fragile substance, quality matters. People pay 3-5x for generic for a reason.


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 23, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> He started out spicy
> But this is just a conversation about differing opinions on a hormone
> 
> That's what these places are meant for
> ...


@Tazz can def start off spicy.  I remember initial convo and thinking he is the type of guy that needs a kick to his nuts and then a second kick to the nuts after he is already down.
Now I just think one kick to his nuts will do. What can I say? He has grown on me a bit.


----------



## Tazz (Feb 23, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> He started out spicy
> But this is just a conversation about differing opinions on a hormone
> 
> That's what these places are meant for
> ...



Based on previous interactions, I was not sure if you were disagreeing just to be an asshole. Or genuinely disagreement due to a different outlook.

Hence me calling you ignorant, if you genuinely felt that way I wouldn’t of came across by calling you that right off the bat.

You showed me it was a different outlook when you made the debate a proper debate.

Do i still have my opinion, yes, do you still have yours, yes.

But do we grasp each other’s stance regarding the topic better? I do believe so, yes.


----------



## Tazz (Feb 23, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> @Tazz can def start off spicy. I remember initial convo and thinking he is the type of guy that needs a kick to his nuts and then a second kick to the nuts after he is already down.
> Now I just think one kick to his nuts will do. What can I say? He has grown on me a bit.



I’m a very unique creature.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 23, 2022)

Tazz said:


> Hmm, i can actually get on board with a majority of that statement. However it’s still rare for a generic to not only put our the same dose, but also the same quality of HGH.
> 
> HGH is a very fragile substance, quality matters. People pay 3-5x for generic for a reason.


It's not as rare as you think. I can get 98% purity generic all day long. Yes, I've had it tested.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 23, 2022)

Tazz said:


> Based on previous interactions, I was not sure if you were disagreeing just to be an asshole. Or genuinely disagreement due to a different outlook.
> 
> Hence me calling you ignorant, if you genuinely felt that way I wouldn’t of came across by calling you that right off the bat.
> 
> ...



Agreed 

I started off by saying "incorrect"

Unless I'm literally spouting garbage in a source thread
Unless I'm quite offensive, I'm literally here to diacuss/Learn and grow.

I conduct myself very differently in the AAS forums than in source forum a d general discuss

Especially when the topic is that of AAS and generalized BB/PL knowledge.

Like I said
I dont blame your initial reaction
Considering there hasnt been a single post of yours up until this thread, where I havnt personally attacked you
and vice versa



Send0 said:


> It's not as rare as you think. I can get 98% purity generic all day long. Yes, I've had it tested.



Yes, it can be readily found
How long ago did you test and was it under Janos "New and more accurate" testing method?

I currently run stuff at around 95%
aim okay with the 3 or 4 % less, because the price point is hilariously good, so that I could run insane amounts at a discount


----------



## Send0 (Feb 23, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Agreed
> 
> I started off by saying "incorrect"
> 
> ...


I tested about just over 1 year ago. Can't even find the results, but I remember it was "98%+".

I'd say who's it was, but can't give out sources. I'll just say that Mightymouse has used them in the past, and has documented the test results on another forum.

I paid about $100 a kit because I bought over 2000iu worth in one purchase.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 23, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I tested about just over 1 year ago. Can't even find the results, but I remember it was "98%+".
> 
> I'd say who's it was, but can't give out sources. I'll just say that Mightymouse has used them in the past, and has documented the test results on another forum.
> 
> I paid about $100 a kit because I bought over 2000iu worth in one purchase.



Yeah, its definitly a thing out there
I'm typically 94 per kit for a different source (95ish%) 120-140iu
With bulk discounts as well

Same not a fan of saying anything about who or where
Just that it exists.


----------



## Shampton3720 (Mar 4, 2022)

Ad_Suspicious801 said:


> im curently on only testosterone cycle but im trying to find my what ill be running on my next cycle
> and i know gh is not a mass builder.
> 
> and im just interested and i have to ask questions theres only so mush medical studies i can read before i want to talk to actual people doing peds,
> ...


I've ran everything you've listed you currently have and if your trying to just get a fast bulk, test as your base obviously and dint get me wrong everyone's body is different but you could make a nice cycle out of that. If you ran the test, dbol, and npp and it's legit you'll pack on size , if you eat well and drink alot of water as the dbol will bloat you but with that your body will grow and  by carrying on that  size and if you train right will be able to train decently heavy to shock your muscles but at the end of the cycle you will lose alot of water weight. For instance when I ran these 3 with a few things I gained 37-40lbs on cycle and lost roughly 20 of it but I came out huge amd strong as an ox. Just make sure you have things in check and eat bananas or take potassium for the lower back blows the dbol gives you. Anyway best of luck to you man


----------



## Adrenolin (Mar 4, 2022)

Shampton3720 said:


> . Just make sure you have things in check and eat bananas or take potassium for the lower back blows the dbol gives you. Anyway best of luck to you man


Potassium is loaded in many things other than bananas. Potatoes, avocados, fish, red meat..
Or a salt substitute like nu salt or no salt has over 2.5 Grams of potassium in a teaspoon.

That said potassium supplementation really isn't so much for annoying muscle pumps, but more so depletion of the mineral/electrolyte which can lead to painful cramps. Taurine will help prevent and subside back pumps, calf pumps, shins pumps, etc


----------



## Shampton3720 (Mar 4, 2022)

I totally agree with you there bro, I just said bananas as it was my quick go to on go


----------



## bigrobbie (Mar 23, 2022)

Shampton3720 said:


> I totally agree with you there bro, I just said bananas as it was my quick go to on go


Easy source of potassium and vitamins. Blend em with protein powder and peanut butter for a post shake a lot.


----------



## gallileo60 (Apr 5, 2022)

Jawas said:


> I've read several conflicting views on this.
> I've been on 5iu pfizer genos for 8 days. I haven’t noticed much of anything as of yet. No tingly fingers, no bloat, no noticeable changes in sleep quality, no increase in resting heart rate.
> Is my product bunk, does it take a few weeks to feel effects, or am I just an under-responder?


The pain was so bad for me on 2iu of the black top chinese stuff, i almost quit..Did quit a couple of times..Took me a while to work up to 10, and my hands hurt the whole time..arms tingled too..About the only sides besides good ones..


----------



## TomJ (Apr 6, 2022)

I have a 100 iu kit that I'm just sitting on, I don't really have any intention of investing in a full blown GH protocol. 

You guys think 50 days of 2iu is a too short? Or still worth doing just to get it used up?

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Adrenolin (Apr 6, 2022)

TomJ said:


> I have a 100 iu kit that I'm just sitting on, I don't really have any intention of investing in a full blown GH protocol.
> 
> You guys think 50 days of 2iu is a too short? Or still worth doing just to get it used up?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Imo sell it or save it till you get more.


----------



## Send0 (Apr 6, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> Imo sell it or save it till you get more.


Agreed... sell it or save it until you have enough for at least 6 months.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 9, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> As for the original question
> I dint buy the "Tskes months to notice" either
> I've had some solid GH and that shit can change BMI quickly when coupled with proper nutrition
> Sides behind quickly, especially if I start a run at 4iu instead of slowly increasing from 2iu.
> ...


So you're saying don't ramp up from 2iu/day to 4iu/day?  Go straight to the 4 (and are you splitting those and still going up or staying at 4 and getting solid muscle gains from it)?


----------



## Stickler (Aug 9, 2022)

Send0 said:


> It's also not a great mass builder. Let's not leave that out, because most people think GH will make them blow up


That's exactly it!  I'm not looking to "blow up," but I'm definitely looking to add some perm muscle tissue to my frame while adding it to my light blast.  So many different things to consider.

I wonder if there are any picture logs of people who can show progressive photos of different GH users and how they used it and for what reasons.  That would be a cool thing to see, so realistic expectations could be set before people having all these high hopes who spend a shitload of money don't get disappointed.


----------



## beefnewton (Aug 9, 2022)

I've done 6+ months rounds of GH, both pharm and generic, and the only thing I ever got was water retention and seeming bone growth in my wrists.  Kept the faith, believing it was helping, but ultimately dropped it.  Disappointed because many report such positive benefits.  Not sure how anyone can be a non-responder to growth hormone, but my body found a way.


----------

